# Alarma de casa con contador de 7 Segmentos



## MONTAÑA (Oct 4, 2006)

Hola buenas tardes, espero sinceramente que puedan ayudarme estoy diseñando una alarma para mi casa y la tengo practicamente lista, la parte de temporizacion la realice con un 555 monoestable cosa de que al activar alguno de los pulsadores, este espera 15 segundos antes de activar la sirena, pero a ultima hora se me ha ocurrido anexarle un *contador con display 7 segmentos* que cuente de 15 a 0 y que al llegar a 0 mande una señal que haga sonar la sirena... estos 15 seg serviran para entrar a casa     y desactivar el sistema sin que la sirena suene.

 a) Necesito que siempre al energizar el circuito el contador comience en 15  y vaya bajando hasta 0 (cero) y que al llegar a cero se quede alli y *no comience de nuevo a contar.*

 b)Tengo ya algunos componentes comprados y por lo que e leido aca en el foro se que me serviran *(CD 4510, 74LS47, CD 4071, display anodo comun*) si alguien tiene por alli un plano listo con alguno de estos componentes,  le agradeceria que me lo mandara para hacer el montaje ya que este proyecto se a convertido en un reto para mi despues de algunas burlas familiares que dicen que nunca lo lograre...jajaja despues les demostrare que si...

 c) Ya e revisado algunos planos similares que hay en el foro, pero no los entiendo mucho porque algunos de los nombres que les ponen a las patas de los componentes, no corresponden a los nombres que consigo en la hoja de datos del mismo, si alguien decide por favor ayudarme me gustaria que pusiera en el plano los numeros de las patas del componente y no los nombres a ver si de esta manera logro armarlo...Muchisimas Gracias.

Espero por uds. compañeros...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 4, 2006)

Hola.

Para mostrar en el display esta el deco 7447

Esos CMOS que usted enlista yo no los he utilizado, pero en el que puse en el diagrama, con el pulso del monoestable, puede cargarle al contador un número deseado, en este caso el 15 y de hi empieza a contar.

Para hacer que al llegar a 0 se utiliza una OR junto con la entrada de reloj, se detecta el 0 con compuertas y este se introduce a una pata de la OR, así aunque siga habiendo pulsos de reloj, el contador ya solo recibe un 1

Saludos


----------

